# Pride Parade - ::Maybe NWS::



## danalec99 (Jun 26, 2006)

Few images from the Pride Parade at NYC.

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.





10.





Rest of the images can be found in the gallery titled 'Reportage', at FramesMedia.com.


----------



## Corry (Jun 26, 2006)

Great shots Daniel!


----------



## terri (Jun 26, 2006)

Love them all - looks like such a fun event! Bunch of characters out having fun.  

#10 is great!


----------



## Alison (Jun 26, 2006)

Great photos! I love the tones in #4.


----------



## Antarctican (Jun 27, 2006)

Heyyy, great series!


----------



## danalec99 (Jun 27, 2006)

Thanks, ladies!


----------



## Fate (Jun 27, 2006)

Great shots, really captured the event!


----------



## Arch (Jun 27, 2006)

nice series dan....... especially like 1&4 :thumbup:


----------



## mentos_007 (Jun 27, 2006)

great pictures!


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jun 27, 2006)

nice series, s#4 & 10:thumbup:


----------



## danalec99 (Jun 27, 2006)

Thanks!!


----------



## omeletteman (Jun 28, 2006)

great series man. Must have been a fun event to watch.


----------



## Unimaxium (Jun 29, 2006)

Great photos 

Does that sign in #7 say "free mumia" on it?


----------



## danalec99 (Jun 29, 2006)

Thanks guys!!


----------



## darin3200 (Jun 30, 2006)

I like the pictures in general. The thing i wanted to comment on was that everytime you post PJ work it keeps getting better and better. Good work


----------



## stingray (Jun 30, 2006)

nice set and your site site is great too! pity you didn't post the one of the two guys kissing... as you said, maybe it's not work safe but I think it's a really great image, something that could symbolize the love that same sex couples can have for eachother. Really, powerful images, particularly that one.


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Jul 8, 2006)

Wow Dan! These are so awesome.  I love the first one and then I went over to your webpage and looked at the rest...I am so impressed with your work!  Did you get the $5 gift cards I sent you to mentor me? LOL!


----------



## danalec99 (Jul 8, 2006)

Thank you all for the comments. 
Stingray, the images that I posted here was just a random selection. Didn't intentionally leave any images out. 



			
				MommyOf4Boys said:
			
		

> Did you get the $5 gift cards I sent you to mentor me? LOL!


huh?! I thought you said 10! 
You should be in business!


----------



## photo gal (Aug 7, 2006)

Great series Dan!  : )


----------

